# Where do I start my Journey????



## Goin gray (Jun 17, 2013)

As I sit here now 48 and Irate....
255 lbs of sheer disgrace,  Oh what have I ate.
Once a pillar of strength, soon to crumble.
Looking to find my pride, just one more time.
Will it last , this body of mine.
Battered and bruised, feeling shaky.
The meds I take, when I awake.
Fill me so, I can barely fit in, a cup of joe.
A decade of prednisone To keep me normal
has taken of me, my body and soul.
No matter what it takes, and do not hesitate.
Ineed to know which way to go.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2013)

Goin gray, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome aboard Goin gray!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 17, 2013)

Hiya and welcome. ;-)


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## raskins (Jun 17, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Sherk (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## Swfl (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome....and goodluck....you will find what you need here.....


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 17, 2013)

welcome brother


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello.
 That's the most poetic intro I have ever seen,
but I bet with gym and and some juice you will be keen,
watch you diet and get a manicure do your best to stay clean,
if you need help getting big look at the log from jadean.

seriously...


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Guys


----------



## brazey (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

Question.....
how long till a newbie can pm?


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 18, 2013)

welcome, immediately if you subscribe as elite member plus your getting the sales discounts from IML other wise try after 10 posts not sure about that though.


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Hiya and welcome. ;-)



Thanks


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> welcome, immediately if you subscribe as elite member plus your getting the sales discounts from IML other wise try after 10 posts not sure about that though.



Thanks


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hello.
> That's the most poetic intro I have ever seen,
> but I bet with gym and and some juice you will be keen,
> watch you diet and get a manicure do your best to stay clean,
> ...



Thanks


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum friend. I think you should consider an anabolic stack to kickstart your muscle growth and strength. What type of products are you looking to use? How often do you train? Do you calculate your macros?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Goin gray (Jun 22, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Welcome to the forum friend. I think you should consider an anabolic stack to kickstart your muscle growth and strength. What type of products are you looking to use? How often do you train? Do you calculate your macros?



What type.......What ever it takes.

How often.......Its a task just getting out of bed. I'm going to need advice on starting up.
                      Somedays I want to sit in the truck, plug the exhaust pipe in the window an take a long nap.

Macros...........I don't know what that is. To me it's something with computers or short for macaroni...Hahaha


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey


----------

